# حصريا الكتاب المتميزلصيانة اجهزة التكييف و التبريد من kotza العالمية



## yahiaouimalek (19 يناير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]حصريا [FONT=&quot]الكتاب المتميز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لصيانة اجهزة التكييف و التبريد[/FONT][/FONT]​
​

من​ 

[FONT=&quot]العالمية*[FONT=&quot]kotza[/FONT]*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​




*[FONT=&quot]Manuel du depanneur livre kotza 4eme édition*[/FONT]​






*"bible du froid"*​​




[FONT=&quot]


*Download*
​​[/FONT]​




*[FONT=&quot]http://filetram.com/download/ziddu/8811821426/nouveaumanueldudpanneur-rar[/FONT]*​
​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (19 يناير 2012)

*
هدا الكتاب مستوى متقدم في الصيانة

ادهب الي المشاركة التالية

للحصول علي الكتاب التمهيدي*


*manuel frigobase "kotza" 2eme edition​ **
*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2470917[/FONT]*
*

*​


----------



## nofal (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2012)

مجهود محمود و مشكور 
الا توجد نسخة باللغة الانجليزية 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## yahiaouimalek (19 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]الشركة [FONT=&quot]kotz[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الدولية، والتي تأسست في عام 1990[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]متخصصة في مجال البرمجيات وكتب صيانة التبريد و التتكيف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعتبر من الشركات الرئدة عالميا في هدا الميدان من غير منافس[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

و الكتابين الدي بين ايديكم يعتبرا اساس لفهم منضومة التبريد و التتكيف

من مستوى تمهيدي الي متوسط الي خبير او متقدم 
​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

لا يستغني عنهم لا التقني ولا المهندس

ولا حتي الخبراء
​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​
​*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (19 يناير 2012)

*أعتدر يا شباب​ لا أملك إلا النسخة الفرنسية

لاكن و للعلم شركة كوتزا تنشر بعدة لغات



يا شباب من يعرف الفرنسية فإن الكتابين كنز بين يديه​*


----------



## yahiaouimalek (19 يناير 2012)

*
جزاكم الله خيرا**

**
**ادعولي بالخير يا شباب

لي و لي امي*​


----------



## adiloman (19 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## MELO77 (22 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## mustafatel (23 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## COREY (23 مارس 2012)

*شكراً على مجهودك اخي العزيز
*


----------



## الامازيغي (8 مايو 2012)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> حصريا الكتاب المتميز لصيانة اجهزة التكييف و التبريد​
> ​
> 
> من​
> ...



*اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ...حولت تحميل البرنامج و لكن دون جدوى فالرابط خير موجود ارجوك اعادة تحميله او ارساله لي عبر بريدي الخاص ... احسن الله اليك ورفع من علمك ويسر خطاك لكل خير *


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ما يظهر اخي العزيز الصفجة غير موجودة وذلك لان تاريخ نشرك للموضوع بداية السنة... لذلك ارجو من الاخوة الكرام او صاحب الموضوع تجديد الرابط او رفعه على الميديافاير


----------



## md beida (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط غير موجود
وانا افضل ان ينفرد منتدانا العزيز بهذا الكتاب القنبلة
اين مهندسينا اين الشطار الرجاء لمن يملك نسخة من الكتاب ان يقوم برفعه
والله يغفر له و لنا


----------



## AHMED06061090 (4 فبراير 2013)

Plaise give me kotza french


----------



## drmady (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayoub azzouz (29 مايو 2013)

حاولت تحميل البرنامج و لكن دون جدوى فالرابط غير موجود ارجوك اعادة تحميله او ارساله لي عبر بريدي الخاص[[email protected]] احسن الله اليك ورفع من علمك انا في حاجة ماسة إليه


----------



## محمد ابن حماد (31 مايو 2013)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## fred2212 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

the link for the book does not work , could you upload it again please


----------



## younis najjar (24 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=1]الكتاب المتميز لصيانة اجهزة التكييف و التبريد من kotza العالمية المشارك سابقاً من الاخ yahiaouimalek[/h]
تم رفعه على موقعي على الميديا فاير


----------



## gobar (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## yahiaouimalek (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رابط أخر لتحميل

KOTZA Manuel du dépanneur 

Manuel pratique de dépannage en Froid, Climatisation, électricité, hydraulique et régulation

http://adf.ly/VCa9C

أو

http://uptobox.com/724sax2x6kl0



​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (27 سبتمبر 2013)

و هناك رابط أخر تم تجديده من طرف 

younis najjar

الكتاب المتميز لصيانة اجهزة التكييف و التبريد من

kotza العالمية

على mediafire
فارجو ان تعم الفائدة للجميع 

Download​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (27 سبتمبر 2013)

و هده مجموعة أخري من الروابط
*
*
*طريقة التحميل

بعد ادخال الارقام أو الاحرف الي الخانة في اليمين اضغط علي

Afficher les liens

ثم أضغط مرة أخرى

Afficher les liens

هده المرة يضهر رابط التحميل

 Le Manuel du dépanneur *





​ * Lien Uptobox :  Telecharger Le Manuel du dépanneur Uptobox  *​ *Lien AlbaFile :  Telecharger Le Manuel du dépanneur AlbaFile  *​ *Lien Uploaded :  Telecharger Le Manuel du dépanneur Uploaded  *​ *Lien 1Fichier :  Telecharger Le Manuel du dépanneur 1Fichier  *​ *Lien Multi :  Telecharger Le Manuel du dépanneur [Multi-Liens]  *​


----------



## بسيوني حسن (27 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## yahiaouimalek (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah0000 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لكم أيها الأخوة ... تم إنزال الكتاب بنجاح...
ولكنه...

باللغة الفرنسية؟؟!! حبذا لو كان بالإنجليزية
نحتاج إلى أخوة من المغرب العربي للترجمة Help


----------



## eng amr2012 (27 مارس 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 مارس 2014)

الرابط يعمل جيدا و ربما المشكلة هي طريقة التحميل 
جرب الرابط التالي 
Manuel_dépanneur[WwW.VosBoo…rar (189,20 MB) - uploaded.net
اضغط علي
free download
ثم تضهر شاشة صغيرة .قم باءزاحتها تحت اسم
download.am
بعد انتهاء العد ادخل الارقام 
تم تضغط علي مربع بدء التحميل


----------



## الرباني (5 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم لم استطع تنزيل الكتاب .هل من مساعدة جزاك الله بخير


----------



## younis najjar (5 يونيو 2014)

الرباني قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم لم استطع تنزيل الكتاب .هل من مساعدة جزاك الله بخير



اخي الكريم هذا رابط التحميل 

Manuel_dأ©panneur[WwW.VosBooks.NeT]


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يونيو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً
ياريت نسخة من الملف باللغة الانجليزية او حد يترجمه إلى الإنجليزية وله كل الشكر


----------



## fatehy (6 يونيو 2014)

جميل اخي الفاضل ... ولكن كيف يفيد من لا يتعامل باللغة الفرنسية ..
من الافضل طرحه بلغات مختلفة فكيف للعربي التعامل مع هذا الكتاب والإستفادة منه ... علما بأن لغته الثانية هي الانجليزية ...
ومشكور اخي علي كل الاحوال وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك....


----------



## yahiaouimalek (8 يونيو 2014)

و هدا رابط جديد علي تورنت

Détails du Torrent "[PDF]Manuel du dépanneur 4ème edition.Tidus" :: T411 - Torrent 411 - Tracker Torrent Français - French Torrent Tracker - Tracker Torrent Fr




www.t411.me/torrents/download/?id=4516468
​


----------



## abu yazn (10 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## yahiaouimalek (10 يونيو 2014)

تورنت علي الميديا فير 
يعمل جيدا​*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1l74k192l5jb6wg/Manuel+du+d%C3%A9panneur+4%C3%A8me+edition.pdf.torrent


http://www.mediafire.com/download/1l74k192l5jb6wg/Manuel+du+dépanneur+4ème+edition.pdf.tor rent
*


----------



## الرباني (10 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم للأسف لم استطع تحميل الكتاب هل من مساعدة وشكرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (20 أكتوبر 2017)

*حمل الكتاب علي الرابط التالي

http://uptobox.com/724sax2x6kl0*


----------

